# att file extension



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Recently have received a few e-mail attachments that have an .att file extension and a word insignia for the icon. When opening these a selection window appears for decoding and when opened display header info which lists all the usual
stuff plus states it is a jpeg format. The jpeg format explains the charactures displayed in the body but how does one either
convert this to its jpeg format or set word coding to handle a .att extension. I have tried changing the extension to .jpeg with no luck. Attached is part of the header displayed when entering Word 2000.
Any Ideas.............Dave


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

I searched ofr the .att extension and found it is an Attribute file for SCS GRASS Vector program.


It seems to be Unix and ASCII related.

Sorry I couldn't find anything on how to convert it.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Randy
Thanks for looking. What really has me baffled is the Word2000
logo in the properties. Maybe someone else has come across this.
Thanks again 
Dave


----------



## SyscoKid (Oct 10, 2001)

What may be happening is that someone is sending you mail in Rich Text Format (or HTML) and your email program is not able to handle those formats. In that case, your program strips all the extra encoding out of the message and turns it into an attachment. If memory serves, it does use the .att extension.

The attachment you uploaded has been encoded using BinHex or MIME. You could run it thru a decoder to see what it really looks like.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

From what i could find .att is AT&T Group 4 Bitmap (fax)
For whatever good that is. 
Dutch


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Dutch 
This particular sender is using a standard e-mail program and only some of his come through this way. Quite confusing. I am questioning him what E program he is using.

Sysco
Good thought! However I am using OE 5 set to rich text Html
and only get this .att from one source. You did however get me thinking and looking more at the details and noticed that it came over as base64 instead of quotable-printable. May be a lead.
I tried all the decoders Word2000 has to no avail.

Dave


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

At http://tafweb.hypermart.net/download_fdsetup.html there is a small program for decoding .att. It is freeware. I haven't used it so let us know how it works 
DUTCH


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Sorry, the program is called form decoder!!
DUTCH


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Dutch
Tried the form loader and it returned an error stating the .att file is not a valid win32 application. Had promise though.
Dave


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Sorry but it was worth a shot. Anyway I have been to at least 20 different sites on file extensions. All and I mean everyone says the .att it an AT&T bitmap ( fax ) Is it possible that your friend loaded some new fax hardware? It might have overridden his mail and he doesn't know it.
DUTCH


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Could be, My friend is my brother and he loves to experiment.
He just e-mailed me back and said my Sisters have also mentioned to him they periodically receive stuff they cannot open but they are not sure what it is. They probably did not catch the .att extension. I will let you all know what if anything I uncover.
Thanks for the work Dutch.
Dave


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Follow-up on .att extension received in email. All come through with same name such as "attached.att"
If I save them and rename them to attached.doc and proceed to open in Word 2000 I receive error Format not configured would you like to configure. Upon a yes a CD is prompted for, (which I do not have, it came preloaded) so I cancel and Word 2000 opens and displays message in a Semi Document, Semi Email format. 
If I say no to configure system closes Word.

Not a neat work around but works. I have all the convertors loaded but still no joy!

Also cannot find anything unusual on my Brothers system.

Dave


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Hiya Dave,

I found some references that might fit, but not sure.

http://www.jchanke.de/homefest/service-eng.htm


> More friendly forms
> Do you receive your forms via e-mail? Well, these attached ATT-files are not very nice! Do you want to get the content in a more friendly way? Alright: Please put the additional attribute enctype="text/plain" in your < form >-Tag.
> Write for instance:
> < form action="mailto:[email protected]" method="post" enctype="text/plain" >
> Now you get the content of the form within the BODY of the e-mail.


Also, maybe http://www.stuart.iit.edu/EmailFAQ.htm


> 2. Problems with file attachments: There are many different standards for sending file attachments over email systems. Most files are binary, while email was developed as a text-only system. The email server at Stuart will pass along ANY attached file to the client you are using. Your client, however, may not be equipped to read the attachment as it was sent. Both the IMail and WebMail interfaces decode many common attachments. If you are having problems reading an attachment with one interface, try the other. Also, remember that whoever sent you the attachment (or their mail client) may not have named the file in a way that is helpful. A Microsoft Word document, which you expect to see as "homework1.doc" may be sent by the email client of the other person as "attachment.att." If this has occurred, then you need to save the file to a local disk (either c: or a, and rename it so that you can properly use it.


http://www.esker.fr/itspublic/Documents/20010108051B.htm##1

Virus alert (probably not that)

http://www.3k.com/press_releases/netvol5.html


> As of version B.07 01/08/23 when using NetMail/3000 in command mode (or in batch jobs) when prompted for a filename to attach, you can now add a ";ATTACH" or ";ATT" to the filename. This tells NetMail/3000 to attach the label "disposition: attachment" to the attachment when it goes out, as well as supplying the filename you gave it. [Note that MPE filenames will get a ".txt" appended to their names in the mail message, to make it easier for the receiving mail system - some of which pay more attention to filename extensions that encoding labels - to display the message.]


http://www.codeguru.com/mfc/comments/20059.shtml

http://p2p.wrox.com/archive/asp_cdo/2001-10/9.asp


> I have now had a chance to try this out. It is the server MIME type that is missing.
> On my NT server I do not have Excel. So in Windows Explorer, "View" menu, "Options", "File Types" tab, for "Microsoft Excel Worksheet", "Content Type (MIME)" is blank.
> When I use CDONTS to send an e-mail from the server with an excel spreadsheet attached, the e-mail receiver sees the attachment as "ATT01555.ATT" which is not recognised as a spreadsheet.
> However, when I set the MIME type on the server to "application/vnd.ms-excel" (using the "Edit" button) and send the same e-mail, the receiver sees attachment "ATT01516.ATT.xls" which is recognised as a spreadsheet.
> ...


http://www.archicontest.com/fills.html


> What is an ATT file & why should I use it?
> 
> The ATT file is saved while using the attribute manager.
> For a beginning introduction to the powerful Atribute Manager
> ...


http://esca.atomki.hu/paradise/winsite/win95/miscutil.html and search for att.zip, which is a utility to read .att files

http://pages.prodigy.net/michael_santovec/decode.htm


> The attachment is named FILE.EXT, ATT0001.DAT (the number may vary as can the DAT) or XXXX.ATT (the XXXX varies). The original file name got lost during forwarding of the message or it was intended as an inline attachment with no name and the receiving mail program or a server or mail porgram along the way doesn't support inline attachments and so generated a name. You will need to save the attachment, determine its correct file type and rename it. You may need to contact the sender to determine the correct file type. For some additional information, see the Identifying Attachment File Types section. This could also be part of an AppleDouble attachment (see Macintosh Notes).


That should at least waste some of your time, and may even prove useful!


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Randy
This is the perfect fit as description and how I workaround, however my brother is not doing anything out of the ordinary but forwarding what he viewed and received. Thats the strange part. 
Next time I am over there I am going to have to observe him in the routine of sending E-mails and have him cc me so I can see what I will receive.

Here the one that fits..........
OH by the way thank you for all the digging you have done on this problem for me. Everyone has been great!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also, maybe http://www.stuart.iit.edu/EmailFAQ.htm 
quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2. Problems with file attachments: There are many different standards for sending file attachments over email systems. Most files are binary, while email was developed as a text-only system. The email server at Stuart will pass along ANY attached file to the client you are using. Your client, however, may not be equipped to read the attachment as it was sent. Both the IMail and WebMail interfaces decode many common attachments. If you are having problems reading an attachment with one interface, try the other. Also, remember that whoever sent you the attachment (or their mail client) may not have named the file in a way that is helpful. A Microsoft Word document, which you expect to see as "homework1.doc" may be sent by the email client of the other person as "attachment.att." If this has occurred, then you need to save the file to a local disk (either c: or a, and rename it so that you can properly use it. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dave


----------



## Gnosisless (Dec 17, 2001)

Dave, can you check with your brother and see what format he's sending in?

I know you've been over the base64 scenario, but there are settings in most email clients to choose what format attachments are sent in.

In OE 5.5, for example, in the options under the Send tab, Mail Sending Format, Plain Text settings, there is an option on how to send MIME formats. Mine is set to MIME, Encode text using "None". Perhaps your brother's PC is set to send attachments in base64 here or in some other location.

There are plenty of base64 decoders out there (http://download.cnet.com/downloads/0-10097-100-7594612.html?tag=st.dl.10001-103-1.lst-7-7.7594612), but the problem is almost definitely on his end (or possibly somewhere between you and him).

I don't know whether the following article covers anything not already gone over here, but it seems pretty comprehensive. I've set the link to go to the most relevant section.

http://pages.prodigy.net/michael_santovec/decode.htm#problem

Ok, I'm editing this after posting....just realized this link duplicates one given above.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Thanks for all the suggestions. when I get over to Rons house I will have a look.
Dave


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Gnosisless _
> *http://pages.prodigy.net/michael_santovec/decode.htm#problem
> 
> Ok, I'm editing this after posting....just realized this link duplicates one given above.  *


Heheh . . . I thought I had gotten most of the relevant ones.


----------

